# Currently using T3i.... upgrade worth it?



## ASImages2011 (Feb 13, 2014)

As I am sure many of us would want.. I would love to have a mark.. but right now thats not going to happen ( I will keep wishing!).   I have been using this T3i since canon put it out there.. I shoot mostly portrait and outdoor/landscape photography. With my budget is it worth going to a Canon EOS 60D?  Would I see much difference between it and my T3i.    Thanks for any input!


----------



## ASImages2011 (Feb 13, 2014)

Going by my own research.. it wouldn't be worth it..  both are 18mp and the things that are different between cameras do not improve enough to change.  If and when I do decide to upgrade what would be my best bet? The 70d?  Trying to see what kind of budget I need to aim for but not spend over 1250.  Also.. would the lens I use for my t3i fit other canon camera models?


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 13, 2014)

Several questions:
1.) What are you shooting? (i.e. what kind of camera do you need for your subjects)
2.) What is your budget?


----------



## JerryLove (Feb 13, 2014)

If I were going to buy a crop-sensor Canon right now, it would be the 70D. Will that be "worth it" to you? I cannot answer that. Look at the cases you shoot in and see if you are being limited by the body on any of those and if that limitation improves with the new body. (ISO, burst-rate, etc). The most common case I can think of that would warrant a move from a T3i to another current-generation Canon would be if you shoot video (then definitely the 70D). You could get better high-ISO performance, a higher MP count, and potentially better bit depth (if you are shooting RAW) with the competing Nikon or Sony.


----------



## ASImages2011 (Feb 13, 2014)

No, I don't normally do much in video so that isn't a concern.  I'm thinking I should save the money and stick with what I have..  What I really need to do is see what kind of lenses I could purchase that would give me something 'new' to work with.  What type of wide angel lens for outdoor portrait photography would you recommend?  I currently use a canon ef 35 mm 1:2. I have others but this has been my favorite when it comes to crisp clean images.


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm gonna save the Nikonians their breath here. Canon cannot compete with Nikon's bit depth. In a look at snapsort and DXOMark, both have rated the Nikon D3200 (a camera almost 1/3 the cost than the 70D) has better bit depth. Also, let me say I love my 5D. It's just a fact of life. 

That being said, to answer the OPs question, provided you have EF-S lenses, and stay with crop sensor Canon cameras, the lenses will work. It's that the EF-S lenses don't mount on an EF (full frame or 1.3x mount).


----------



## lennon33x (Feb 13, 2014)

ASImages2011 said:


> No, I don't normally do much in video so that isn't a concern.  I'm thinking I should save the money and stick with what I have..  What I really need to do is see what kind of lenses I could purchase that would give me something 'new' to work with.  What type of wide angel lens for outdoor portrait photography would you recommend?  I currently use a canon ef 35 mm 1:2. I have others but this has been my favorite when it comes to crisp clean images.



What's your subject? Landscape or portraiture?

I just bought the 28mm f/2.8 (non-IS). Absolutely brilliant lens. I don't do much landscape, but when I did, I had a Tokina 12-24 f/4. Great lens, super sharp and fast.


----------



## Lumens (Feb 13, 2014)

I started with a T2i and learned a lot about what I am doing.  The first thing to learn is don't waste the money on camera upgrade unless there is a benefit - and with the cost of most upgrades you want a large benefit.  From T3i to 60D there are some things the 60D will do better but not much,  The sensor is the same so Image Quality and Low Light performance will be very similar.  In my book those are the two biggies.

I did upgrade to a 7D only when I realized the processing speed and cache abilities of the T2i was costing me shots.  The T2i would stop taking pics after just a few frames of a Bird in Flight.  The Frames per second and number of continuous shots just wasn't there so I picked up a refurbished 7D and love it.  However I have tested the two together, the sensors on both cameras are the same as on the T3i and 60D.  I have compared Image Quality and low light performance between my T2i and 7D -> they are pretty much the same.  I believe you will find the same with the T3i and 60D.  To really get an upgrade I would suggest Full Frame ($$$) or better glass.

I would suspect you may find investing the money on better glass much more of an upgrade; unless you are working with fast moving subjects - your post indicates you are not.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 13, 2014)

I think you have received some good advice. For image quality, you wont see much if any difference in any of the Canon crop cameras being mentioned. For portrait and landscape, keep using the T3I and work on obtaining glass. The jump that you will see a significant difference (for now) will be to a full frame camera. If/when you make that jump, keep in mind that the full frame camera will only work with your EF (red dot) lenses.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 13, 2014)

ASImages2011 said:


> As I am sure many of us would want.. I would love to have a mark.. but right now thats not going to happen ( I will keep wishing!). I have been using this T3i since canon put it out there.. I shoot mostly portrait and outdoor/landscape photography. With my budget is it worth going to a Canon EOS 60D? Would I see much difference between it and my T3i. Thanks for any input!



No you won't.  The viewfinder is a little nicer, continuous burst speed is a little faster, and there are a few more buttons on the 60D for quick access.  None worth an upgrade IMO based on what you shoot.


----------



## shaylou (Feb 17, 2014)

That is really not much of an upgrade. You will get a few benefits but nothing that will improve your photos considering what you are shooting. If you have money to spend buy some good glass. If you buy right you can have that glass till your an old man. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 17, 2014)

ASImages2011 said:


> As I am sure many of us would want.. I would love to have a mark.. but right now thats not going to happen ( I will keep wishing!).   I have been using this T3i since canon put it out there.. I shoot mostly portrait and outdoor/landscape photography. With my budget is it worth going to a Canon EOS 60D?  Would I see much difference between it and my T3i.    Thanks for any input!



Image quality wise?  No, not really.  Pretty much If you need some of the other features the 60d offers, such as the 5.3 frame per second shooting speed or the better autofocus system, or maybe the faster max shutter speed at 1/8000 then it might be worth upgrading.  But from the sounds of things if mostly what you do is portrait or landscape then these aren't probably features that are going to be of huge benefit to you.


----------

